
Call for WPA3 – what's wrong with WPA2 security and how to fix it - ivank
https://github.com/d33tah/call-for-wpa3
======
philcrump
_" On most networks, it wouldn't hurt if logging into the network for the
first time took five more seconds ..."_

This doesn't give the impression that this is well thought out. That would
unacceptable to most modern consumers.

